# Resizing images to same pixel dimensions



## Simon Fletcher (Dec 26, 2013)

I have searched the forums for an answer to this one, so apologise if I have missed it.
I have received 500+ images back from a professional photographer in Tif format and they vary in size.  The images are of Glass & Crystal products for my company website. I need to resize the images so that all products of a kind are to scale e.g. Wine Glasses are 2380 px square, Decanters are 2750 px square, etc.
I have attempted to type in the pixel dimensions into Develop > Crop > Enter Custom, but it does not work.
Having made all the images to the pixel sizes (sized to scale), I shall export them as jpgs and be able to upload them.
Any advice will be welcomed.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 26, 2013)

Simon, cropping is done with ratios while sizing is set at export. So crop to the appropriate ratio/proportion then set the pixel dimension in the Export menu.


----------



## Simon Fletcher (Dec 26, 2013)

Hmm... Thank you very much for your response, Geoff, but I possibly have not made my question clear. Or, it is not possible for me to achieve...
I am attempting to make my images proportionally the same in LR.  Imagine you have a row of different Wine Glasses in front of you - they are all different heights, widths and shapes.  Then imagine those same glasses, each in different image. I want to make them all look proportionally the same in LR, by using the same pixel size (given in the Loupe Info).  
I don't know how to crop the images to achieve the same pixel dimensions. Can you advise on this, please?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 26, 2013)

Simon, you want them all to be 1:1 ratio and look the same size?? Then just set that and crop each image so it looks the same. The pixel size will be different for each to get the same size object.


----------



## Simon Fletcher (Dec 26, 2013)

Geoff, I am obviously not doing very well explaining myself.. I need to be able to type in a set pixel size e.g. 2380 px square and have the image in LR resize to that (I do not want all items of glass to be the same size - I need them to look proportionally correct to each other, as if they were standing in a line in front of you, when you put all the images in a line).
I sincerely thank you for your patience with me..!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 26, 2013)

Simon, it's a two-stage process:

Stage 1: Crop the images so that they look "proportionally correct to each other" (only you can determine that correct "look", Lightroom can't). As you want to upload them using specific "square" pixel dimensions, you use the same 1x1 *aspect ratio* on all images when doing this crop. At this stage your final pixel dimensions are not relevant, you are only concerned with the "look" of the image and the "square" aspect ratio.

Stage 2: Export the images for upload, and in the Image Sizing section of the Export dialog check the "Resize to Fit" box and select Dimensions in the drop-down list, then enter either 2380 x 2380 or 2750 x 2750 as appropriate. Uncheck the "Don't Enlarge" box if you want to ensure all images end up the same size no matter what the final cropped dimensions of the Tiffs are.

Tip: For the stage 1 crop, select all the images in the Library Grid view, then in the Quick Develop panel open the drop-down list for "Crop Ratio" and select 1 x1, this will automatically crop ALL selected images to that square aspect ratio. Then press R to take you to Develop and open the crop tool on the first image with your aspect ratio applied and locked. Now you can adjust the crop to achieve your look, then (keeping the crop tool open) advance to the next image, adjust as needed and advance. And so on until done.


----------



## Simon Fletcher (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for your help, Jim, it is greatly appreciated.  

Your 'Tip', alone, has saved me a considerable amount of work.  I still wonder why nothing happens when I type in pixel dimensions to Develop > Crop > Enter Custom.  But no matter, I shall do as you suggest and use my eye to resize the images - but I have a young son with an eagle eye, who will no doubt be passing some comment on my abilities..!

Thank you both Jim and Geoff, I am most grateful for your guidance.
Simon


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 26, 2013)

Simon Fletcher said:


> I still wonder why nothing happens when I type in pixel dimensions to Develop > Crop > Enter Custom.



Because you're not entering crop dimensions, you're entering a crop aspect ratio, so when you enter 2750 x 2750 Lightroom recognises that it's the same ratio as the standard 1 x 1 ratio, ergo it basically ignores it and sets the ratio to 1x1 in the aspect ratio box.  

Yes, it might be handy to be able to crop to a specific pixel dimension in certain circumstances, but in your case it probably wouldn't help as you want to tune each crop to achieve the correct proportional look with the others.


----------

